# Convent getaway recommendations in central Italy?



## BethB (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi all!

I work from home (writing and editing) but could use a change of scenery for a few days this fall. I'd really love to find somewhere quiet, simple, inexpensive, and accommodating (read: meals included!) where I can go on my own and focus on my work. A convent with guest rooms would be perfect. Unfortunately, convents don't always have the most up-to-date websites (if any at all), and it's been tricky finding places that might work.

Any suggestions?

I'd prefer to stay here in Umbria (I live in the Perugia area), but eastern Tuscany would be fine as well. I'd appreciate any recommendations you can give me!


----------



## Falcio (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm Umbrian and if you're looking to stay within the region, I'd recommend Assisi, obviously. 
Plenty of convents around there to choose from although, to be honest, I'm not sure which ones to choose exactly, you can ask for information at Assisi's Pro Loco ( Pro Loco Assisi ).

There is also this list of contacts for the rest of Umbria, but it's probably missing most convents: http://www.assisiofm.it/in-convento-666-1.html

Lastly, for eastern Tuscany, I would recommend the convent of Monticchiello, in Montepulciano.
Hope this helps!


----------



## BethB (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks, Falcio! Do you have any more info on the Monticchiello convent? I'm having trouble tracking it down.


----------



## Falcio (Oct 9, 2012)

Sure. 
Specifically, it's in a place called "La Maddalena", much closer to Chianciano Terme than to Montepulciano and Monticchiello, actually. It's still in the Siena province though.

Here's the precise location:
https://www.google.it/maps/place/Vi...2!3m1!1s0x13295c83f921f6b3:0xb2a8dad5f301d8c0

This is the only phone contact I know of, along with the address:
°°° CONVENTO DEI PP. CAPPUCCINI LA MADDALENA - Montepulciano - Via dei Cappuccini

Hope this helps.


----------



## BethB (Sep 9, 2014)

Thank you!! I'll be sure to look into it.


----------

